# Prettiest Corn Snake morph..



## lizardminion (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd ask this on Yahoo! Answers, but... they aren't very reliable in my sense. :/
So, what do you all know? What is the coolest/prettiest corn snake morph you have ever seen? Something to make my mom stop thinking corns are so "ugly" and uninteresting...


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Mar 31, 2012)

Florescent Reverse Okeetee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Obelisk (Apr 1, 2012)

There's the "classic" normal and the okeetee morph. Amels are pretty nice looking too.


----------



## Amoeba (Apr 1, 2012)

Coral, Candycane, and Golddust (or any yellow morph) are my tops

not a fan of Anery.


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Apr 1, 2012)

Even though I'm more of a Kingsnake guy My favorite morph is the striped caramel. Their really cool looking!


----------



## bigchin (Apr 1, 2012)

*I've got it!*

Hypo Amber or Ultramel Amber.  Golden yellow all over with hardly no black tipping or borders.  Reddish dark eyes and buttery yellow.  Awesome.  I can post pics.
CK


----------



## Thistles (Apr 1, 2012)

My favorite color is grey, so I love pewters! Especially motley or tessera pewters <3

But I think the classic Okeetee is still my favorite. I am not a big fan of most unnatural morphs or really anything humans have selectively bred for. Usually Mother Nature did a perfect job.

Here is an Abbott's Okeetee bred by a member of my local herp club, Wendy Henderson.

http://www.hendersonherpetoculture.com/cornelius.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OphidianDelight (Apr 1, 2012)

Anery Hurricanes have always been a subtle favorite of mine.


----------



## lizardminion (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, I'll throw this in. My mom likes ball pythons way more and she's thinking that'll be the snake I should get if I even get a snake. But I like colubrids and that includes rat snakes... which is why I ask about corn snakes. (they have abundant mutations)
Anyway, I guess it's something about the earthly colors and the pattern. Anybody know something for that?


----------



## Amoeba (Apr 1, 2012)

lizardminion said:


> Anyway, I guess it's something about the earthly colors and the pattern. Anybody know something for that?


I'm a real fan of the Trans Pecos rat snake it's what I'm aiming at getting.


----------



## lizardminion (Apr 1, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> I'm a real fan of the Trans Pecos rat snake it's what I'm aiming at getting.


Talking about corn snakes...


----------



## skar (Apr 2, 2012)

lizardminion said:


> Well, I'll throw this in. My mom likes ball pythons way more and she's thinking that'll be the snake I should get if I even get a snake. But I like colubrids and that includes rat snakes... which is why I ask about corn snakes. (they have abundant mutations)


Trans pecos rat snake is a colubid . 
Honduran milk snakes are too, hypo tangerine albino is very cool looking as well. 
Otherwise.. here look at corns and see what you think .. http://www.vmsherp.com/ViewCornsnakes.htm


----------



## Frank S (Apr 4, 2012)

[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	







Corn snakes are like the 1.99 bag of little plastic snakes. They have one in every color. Here are a few pics of some of mine. 
Frank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lizardminion (Apr 4, 2012)

Wanna name their morphs? :biggrin:
I'm diggin' that third and fourth one.


----------



## Frank S (Apr 4, 2012)

lizardminion said:


> Wanna name their morphs? :biggrin:
> I'm diggin' that third and fourth one.


First one is a Love line Okeetee, Second one is an Abbott line Okeetee, Third is a Striped Motley, And the last one is an Anerythristic Stripe.  
Frank


----------



## grayzone (Apr 6, 2012)

is THIS a good deal > http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/pet/2942173308.html <  hes a Hypo Lavender Corn snake born in late 2010 ..... when i was younger i had a nice Cali king and a 7' burmese but never a corn snake.. i like alot of the pics all you have posted better, but im sure all these "designer snakes" get pretty costly


----------



## lizardminion (Apr 6, 2012)

grayzone said:


> is THIS a good deal > http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/pet/2942173308.html <  hes a Hypo Lavender Corn snake born in late 2010 ..... when i was younger i had a nice Cali king and a 7' burmese but never a corn snake.. i like alot of the pics all you have posted better, but im sure all these "designer snakes" get pretty costly


Actually, corn snakes are generally cheap snakes, costing usually around $100 dollars or less. Only a few new morphs cost way high on the price list, but they'll go down, given a year or two. 
And is this not a cool morph of corn snake?


----------



## thruthetrees (Apr 6, 2012)

Grayzone, I don't know if that is a good deal but I think you should get him!!  He's SO cute!!!!! And, what a cool morph!

I didn't know corn snakes had such amazing coloring... They seem to be a very underrated snake! Thanks for this thread everyone!!! Keep the pics comin'....


----------



## Hayden (Apr 6, 2012)

The Palmettos are the prettiest.


----------



## Thistles (Apr 7, 2012)

I stopped by a local Petco today (I rarely go to Petco...) and their hatchling cornsnakes are going for $19.99 until April 21st. Not a great buy for normals or amels, but not bad at all for anything fancier. They had some motleys, a reverse Okeetee and a caramel. Thought some of you cornflakes might be interested!


----------

